# pure-ftp server file size limit?

## scourage

I've been trying to upload and download some fairly large files (14MB-300MB) of some video work that I've done.  Every time I get an error of this kind:

14361.8 kbytes to download

    PORT 144,59,230,164,13,175

    Connection closed. Server timeout.

    Command aborted. Server timeout.

    An established connection was aborted by the software in your host machine.

    Connection closed.

The file is transfering just fine, then abruptly stops with the above message.  It has no problem transfering files that are about 4MB or less.  It works great for that.  Is there some setting that I may have accidentally set that would cause my system to dump a connection during a large transfer after 4-10 MB?

Cheers, 

Bob

----------

## rmalolepszy

Try a 

```
pure-pw show username
```

where username is your username, and see if you have a Max Size specified.

Also check your config /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd and see if you have a global max size specified it may be "-n #:#" where the second # is max size.

Lastly make sure your hd isn't almost full.

----------

## scourage

that didn't show any users.  Do I need pure-ftp users?  I've been using user accounts on my machine.  I don't see anything that says max size specified.

Cheers, 

Bob

----------

## giant

pure-ftpd supports several authentication systems.

You can use system users, or the own pure-db or authenticate against a mysql db or even ldap as far as I know.

Maybe if you give us the output of /etc/conf.d/pureftpd and maybe what the syslogs says exactly we can narrow the problem down.

----------

## rmalolepszy

You're not attempting to dl/ul via ftp that is mapped to a smb share?

I know that's a problem and i had to alter the ebuild w/ the 

```
--without-sendfile
```

option.  It's supposedly a little slower, but the only way to use ftp over smbfs.

----------

## scout

 *scourage wrote:*   

> I've been trying to upload and download some fairly large files (14MB-300MB) of some video work that I've done.

 

You should get into problems only for files of more than 2Gb ... there's a parameter to give to the pureftpd configure script at compilation so that it can deal with files greater than 2Gb and only the ebuilds for versions >=1.18 have this parameter. However you video files are much smaller than this limit ... check your /etc/conf.d/pureftpd isn't configured to stop uploads after 90% of the disk is occupied (90% or something like that is the default)

----------

## scourage

rmalolepszy-

Nope, just a exfs3 partition.  No Samba involved.

scout-

I have that flag set, but my hard drive is 80 GB and it's half full, it shouldn't be thinking its full.  I'll uncheck that flag and see what happens. 

Cheers, 

Bob

----------

## scourage

Here is my pure-ftpd config file.  

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

##Comment variables out to disable its features, or change the values in it... ##

## This variable must be uncommented in order for the server to start ##

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

## FTP Server,Port (separated by comma) ##

## If you prefer host names over IP addresses, it's your choice :

## SERVER="-S ftp.rtchat.com,21"

## IPv6 addresses are supported.

SERVER="-S bane.servebeer.com,21"

## Number of simultaneous connections in total, and per ip ##

MAX_CONN="-c 30"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 10"

## Start daemonized in background ##

DAEMON="-B"

## Don't allow uploads if the partition is more full then this var ##

DISK_FULL="-k 90%"

## If your FTP server is behind a NAT box, uncomment this ##

#USE_NAT="-N"

## Authentication (others are 'pam', ...)##

## Further infos in the README file.

AUTH="-l unix"

## Change the maximum idle time. (in minutes. default 15)

#TIMEOUT="-I <timeout>'"

## Use that facility for syslog logging. It defaults to 'ftp'

## Logging can be disabled with '-f none' .

LOG="-f facility"

## Misc. Others ##

MISC_OTHER="-E "

----------

